# My 75 gal viv



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well as some of you may know, I like to test plants out before I sell them. I don't get to test everything but I try to test most. I planned to build this 75 gal and thought I might as well use it to test some new plants out for future Spring Valley Tropicals items.

This is the mess that it became.... 



















This is a Codonanthe ulei









...and its flower (its in bloom at all times in the viv)









This is when I first planted it back in Oct. 08









...and this is it as of now...









I have a MistKing setup on there (thanks Marty!) and it makes my life so much freakin' easier. All I'm using for lights are 4, 26w GE twisties. They work great. The bromeliads have great color and all the plants are thriving in my opinion. There were a couple of plant swap outs but for the most part everything I tried is working well. There aren't any frogs but I plan to put something special in here once it grows in for another couple months. Maybe some type of large egg feeder......


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i love your broms, what species if that speckled one on the left? can we get close up of that one?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah, thats a clone of Neo. chlorosticta called, "Best Clone". Its a larger growing clone which is why I have it in there. Figured it would fit nicely.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks great Antone! I'm also interested in a plant on the left side - the two spiky broms mounted on the furthest left piece of drift wood.

Great tank! Looking forward to hearing what frogs you decide to put in there!

Cheers,


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous plant!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks! Mike, those are Vriesea corcovadensis.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome mess!  I really like this tank; it's open, yet very full and alive. Great work man. Thanks for posting this.

Mike


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

That Codonanthe ulei is wonderful! Any chance you might be selling some specimens of it in the future, Antone? I'd love to get my hands on that...

Best,
Ash


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dear Antone,

I love your tanks.

Stop making me jealous.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Thanks! Mike, those are Vriesea corcovadensis.


Thanks Antone - looks like I'll probably have a tough time tracking that one down here in Canada!

Cheers,


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

excellent work mate!

Codonanthe ulei... something to look at in the future methinks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Awesome looking viv!

I was doing some digging on Codonanthe sp. on google, and came across this:

Codonanthe can be epiphytic, but are also reported as being closely associated with several species of ants. In the latter case, the plants grow on anthills, with the roots helping to bind the loose soil of the hill together. The seeds are apparently similar in appearance to ant eggs or larvae, and are carried by the ants when migrating to a new location, where they germinate and start the cycle over again.
Nematanthus, Codonanthe and Intergenerics

What a cool genus!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Awesome looking viv!
> 
> I was doing some digging on Codonanthe sp. on google, and came across this:
> 
> ...


nature is incredible.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. The Codonanthe, while beautiful, is a tricky plant to propagate. The cuttings sometimes never root and the rooted plants often decide to just up and die. So far, this terrarium specimen has done the best for me so I may try to change how I'm growing it in the GH to see if I can't improve my chances of getting some ready to sell on the site. If all else fails, I'll do what I do with some of my other gesneriads... Pollinate those flowers!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought I might update this thread. This viv is still going. Its growing kinda slow. I don't water it all that often so I think that may be the major culprit. The plants are all doing well for the most part though.

*Left Side*









*Right Side*









*Full Shot*


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very Nice glad you updated this thread . . .

Got any frogs in there yet?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I know what he's got in there, post a pic of the dude!


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a sweet viv.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, what a transformation!

Love the Epiphyte garden look.

Lemme hazard a guess on its inhabitants...

Hmm lets say Oophaga Sylvatica Lita?



Richie


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks great!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. Yup, I have a lone male Lita in there. I had hoped to have a harem for him by now but uhhh... That ain't gonna happen anytime soon. 

Here's a pic of him when I first got him...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Antone that tank is freakign awsome!! what plant is that in teh second pics with the red tipped leafs


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Antone

This Viv is simply stunning! 

And the frog, that's a given...


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

From not being too keen on any of the large egg feeders, to liking 2 different species in one day... damn.

Lovely looking lil guy.

Richie


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Thanks. Yeah, thats a clone of Neo. chlorosticta called, "Best Clone". Its a larger growing clone which is why I have it in there. Figured it would fit nicely.


under the brom, what is that tiny tiny lil green plant?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Julio said:


> Antone that tank is freakign awsome!! what plant is that in teh second pics with the red tipped leafs


Thanks, Julio. I think the plant you're talking about is Codonanthe ulei.



HunterB said:


> under the brom, what is that tiny tiny lil green plant?


I see 3 in the picture. Bottom left is Peperomia sp. Hawaii. Bottom right with white spots is a Begonia sp. that is supposedly from the Philippines. Below the Begonia is Dischidia astephana.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome tank Antone! I hope mine looks as good when it grows in. 
Where did you get the sylvatica lita?! I bet they're expensive lol.

PS, If you ever get a clone of the Best Clone PM me!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what lighting are you using on the tank?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

From the FTS(that you love so much Julio! ) it looks like he is using 4 dome reflectors.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe its 4 26 wt ge cf twist bulbs . . . .


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nathan has it. 

I think both Tropiflora and Michael's grows that Neo. chlorosticta 'Best Clone'. Give 'em a call.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Antone!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

the Peperomia sp. Hawaii., thats the one
thanks antone


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

antone what K scale bulbs do you have on the tank?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think they are 6500K daylights.


----------

